# moon light for Red eyed tree frogs



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

hello,
Iwill have some RETF's soon, i built a reflector for three compact flourecsent bulbs.
i'm thinking about switching one bulb too moon light bulb, one of those blue bulbs.
if i understand correctly those bulbs not bother the frogs at night, that's right? you would recommand this?
thanks


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I've always been a bit skeptical of the "moon bulbs" for simulating "natural light" for any reptile or amphibian.

I've been considering some sort of bluish LED light. Not too bright but just enough to cast shadows and what not. There are actually alot of ways to do a night time simulation with light but I've found the blue bulbs too bright for my taste.

As for if they bother the frogs I don't think they do. I know that the red bulbs never seem to bother any frogs or reptiles I've seen but I'm picky and don't like those either.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i have the mini red led lamp that suctions on to the outside of the tank for my red eyes and they do not seem to be bothered by it at all in the slightest


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I may sound like the biggest dork ever, but since most of my frogs are nocturnal, I bought one of those head lamps (like steve irwin used to wear) that has 2 white and 1 red LED in it. The red is for hunting if you have to look at maps or something at night and dont want to lose your "night vision". I believe the frogs can see it, but it doesn't bother them at all. This is with red eyes, clowns, waxys, bicolor, etc.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah thats the same thing as what i use its just on a little suction lamp thingy, lol it is a 1 watt red led, no heat is emitted by this bulb and has no effect on the red eyes seeing at night...here is what it is.... oh btw i have had mine plugged in for about 8 months and it still running i never unplug it, and as far as i kno it does not use much electricity, only having 1 watt
Zilla - Mini-Clamp Red LED Lamp - eBay (item 200200083589 end time Nov-09-08 16:17:35 PST)


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^ I have the blue version of that, doesn't seem to bother any of my frogs at all.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sweet where did u get the blue version? BTW alex im liking ur signature i agree completely!!


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> sweet where did u get the blue version? BTW alex im liking ur signature i agree completely!!


Thanks... yea I got it at a really great local fish store called tropiquarium, but I have seen them online before, I think drsfosterandsmith.com has them.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Im thinking about getting another one to light up the other side of my viv


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks ill look into that


----------



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

since i can't find the zilla blue led online i thought about buying exo terra night glo.
what do you think?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

here is the blue
Aquarium Lighting: Aqualight Lunar Blue-Moon-Glow Lunar Light


----------

